# Where Are Honda OEM Parts Sourced?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

All I could find online was that Honda OEM parts are sourced GLOBALLY. Need a more specific answer . Which parts are sourced from China which I really want to know. 
If you can provide links I can do the rest of homework.

I need a valid answer with links and sources to confirm.

and which parts come from where?
Where are engines parts sourced?

or other critical parts?

carbs?
tracks?
belts?
cables?

hydro units?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I will put money the vast majority is China, then Mexico, Indonesia, the Phillipines and South Korea........ maybe others as well ....


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Globally means China and other equally good places.

If it was sourced from Germany, Japan, and other awesome places, they would proudly say exactly where it came from.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

__





Honda Engines | Manufacturing Locations


Honda engines are manufactured in Honda factories throughout the world.




engines.honda.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> I will put money the vast majority is China, then Mexico, Indonesia, the Phillipines and South Korea........ maybe others as well ....


With all due respect , want facts, links, and not just opinions.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. i found this as well. I know most of gx engines for US production is built in these countries but trying to find out the sources for the internal engine parts, cases, cranks, gears, etc. 

I know that on older Honda models the carburetors are Keihin which are made in Japan , ) as an example.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I need a valid answer with links and sources to confirm.


What difference does it make? All our GX snow engines are built in Thailand (for at least 20 years), with most components made there. As long as the source is consistent for engine plant and repair parts, we're getting the same products.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> What difference does it make? All our GX snow engines are built in Thailand (for at least 20 years), with most components made there. As long as the source is consistent for engine plant and repair parts, we're getting the same products.


Because I want to know parts sources. I want to know which parts are made in China. I want to know where engine parts are made. I want to know where tracks are made.
I want to know where most of the critical parts are made.

I know engines for US production are made in Japan, Thailand , and US but want to know where individual engine components are sourced.

I have a very good reason for asking this question otherwise I would not have wasted my time asking.

GOT


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

As usual , I'll have to do my own research.

Mod you can close this thread.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I have a very good reason for asking this question


But not good enough to share? I spent almost a year researching Honda snowblowers for the Repository; I seriously doubt you'll find detailed parts sourcing.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Reading through investment links Honda Co makes mention of 22 domestic suppliers that meet their demands for production of replacement parts.

then there is this with similar info:



https://hondanews.com/en-US/honda-corporate/releases/release-53541be6030b25a47a2899aba1265bf4-honda-honors-its-2020-top-oem-and-service-parts-suppliers-in-north-america



And an interesting link of a supplier of tracks from China. (Not known if they do actual business with Honda.

*(Link appears as not secure so proceed with caution) *






snow blower rubber track honda husqvarna snowplow - wufengrubber


Quality snow blower rubber track honda husqvarna snowplow for sale - buy cheap Snow Rubber Track from wufengrubber.



wufengrubber.m.sell.everychina.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> Reading through investment links Honda Co makes mention of 22 domestic suppliers that meet their demands for production of replacement parts.
> 
> then there is this with similar info:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, nice to learn this. I'll be calling Honda tomorrow to see if I can get more info on this. 

I have noticed in the last couple years that China is now supplying some of the previously NLA parts for the older HS50-55-70-80 models.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

There is some good info in here though... hate to see a good thread wasted.

GOT you got PM. 🍻


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Options are good...I hope that I can get decently made belts. I have had belts made in China fail in a week.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I just bought 8 cables: throttle, auger clutch, driven cable, and chute etc... For 7/24 and 11/32. All of them had " Made in Japan " on the bag. I donno, maybe the bag is made in japan.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2badknees said:


> I just bought 8 cables: throttle, auger clutch, driven cable, and chute etc... For 7/24 and 11/32. All of them had " Made in Japan " on the bag. I donno, maybe the bag is made in japan.


Thanks......another piece to the puzzle....was gonna call Honda today but got distracted replacing ball joint and axle on our car.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I run a spreadsheet for the parts I bought for my HSS928. There haven't been many but here you are. The COO column is Country of Origin. The Other cost each column is Honda parts bought outside of the dealership.








I suspect some of the assembled in USA items are Japanese made Honda parts that are packaged in the USA. The manual was purchased at Honda Marine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> I run a spreadsheet for the parts I bought for my HSS928. There haven't been many but here you are. The COO column is Country of Origin. The Other cost each column is Honda parts bought outside of the dealership.
> View attachment 187875
> 
> I suspect some of the assembled in USA items are Japanese made Honda parts that are packaged in the USA. The manual was purchased at Honda Marine.


Mucho thanks. do you have a link for total machine so I can print out for my research? The manual is at Honda marine?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Mucho thanks. do you have a link for total machine so I can print out for my research? The manual is at Honda marine?


I'm afraid not. I have other parts lists for a HS50 and a HS828 but they do not track the country of origin and they only include the parts I have purchased not the whole machine.
The manual is at Honda Marine, means I did not get the manual from a Honda snow blower location but from the Honda Marine website.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> the Honda Marine website


What you're calling Honda Marine is likely the *Honda Power Products Support Publications* site, which includes Outdoor Power Equipment, Small Engines and Marine Engines...


https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

You are correct. I guess I just put a handle on the website based on its header.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

After phone calls to Honda corp ( not very helpful) and some of Honda's main parts distributors, I was able to find out some info. 

Honda corp was very vague. They did not know if this information was proprietary or not and then when I asked to talk to someone else she said there was no one else to speak to. ( of course.....sound familiar ???)

Anyways , some of the countries leading Honda parts ( OEM) suppliers for GX engines were more helpful. 
As another member posted above the countries where the GX engines are built , U.S. Thailand , Japan and Taiwan , the MAJORITY of engine parts are sourced from that particular country under strict Honda guidelines. This is good. So even OEM parts from China have to meet strict standards.

The majority of all OEM parts for the whole snowblower comes from Japan , followed by the U.S. , Taiwan, Thailand , and with a small percentage from China and other countries. This was kinda good news to me knowing if it is OEM , most likely from Japan or has to meet strict Honda standards.

I did not look into where the tracks , hardware, and some other parts come from. Nobody I spoke to on the phone knew but really wasnt important to me as engine, carbs, belts and cables , etc. I assume that electronics come from Taiwan or China. But may find out more in future. 

Aftermarket is a whole different ballgame and most come from China . However , I have learned from experience that some aftermarket parts ( mainly carburetors ) can have a huge difference between cheap junk and pretty good quality for being aftermarket. 

Personally, I do not have a problem with aftermarket parts mainly on NON CRITICAL items. I usually use USED Honda parts for this. When it comes to critical parts I only use OEM Honda genuine parts.


----------

